# frys guppies



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys my fancy female guppy had her frys on the 10 of oct.when i look at the frys today i can tell male and female.what i want to know how old is the male before he gets the big tail?both male and female tails looks the same.thay are now about 6 weeks or so.thanks


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: frys goopies*

sorry about the spelling on the thread page.i dont know how to edit that.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: frys goopies*

Usually when they are about 3 months old, I would say. That's when they start exhibiting some adult traits, although they change in appearance a little until they are about 6 months old.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: frys goopies*

Thanks for your answer.females guppies must be at least 6 month old in the fish store? maybe a little older.do you think?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: frys goopies*

Yes they are over 6 months old. I am thinking sometimes up to a year old.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i did not know thay were that old in the fish store.i always wander how old thay were.thanks


----------

